# Helmets!!



## Cheyennes mom (Aug 6, 2010)

Hey guys!
This is a very easy and straight forward contest!
Post pics of you riding in your helmet! 
Can't really give anything to winners except bragging rights, sorry! there will only be a few catagories:

Kids
Adults
Ground
Dressage
Barrel Racing
Cross Country/Show Jumping
Western Pleasure
English Pleasure
Bareback
Eventing
Other

So Rules:
-Only 3 pics per person (meaning you can have 3 pics of your kids, 3 of yourself, and 1 of your mom or whatever) but you can have only 7 per user.
-Pics must be of people you know personally
-You must have permission to post pics of your friends or trainers or whoever (meaning the person's permission. It's not good to just go posting pics of someone to the public)
-The pictures must be of someone wearing their helmet with their horse 
-Say which catagory the picture is in
-please avoid as much chatter as you can since I have to go through all the pages for judging! thanks 

Contest ends at Christmas!

Have fun everyone!!


I'd like to have a co-judge if anyone's interested. If you are interested, please PM me. To be a co-judge you cannot enter.
Thanks


----------



## Red Gate Farm (Aug 28, 2011)

Adults

Me on Chip in the fall of 2009, with Harley-davidson (our Siberian Husky) coming along for the ride.


----------



## Rocky1986 (Nov 21, 2011)

*Love my helmet!*

I was in an accident in September- My helmet saved my life!!!! I don't ride without it.


----------



## crimson88 (Aug 29, 2009)

Here's a good 'Other' photo  It was actaully durning western pleasure but I thought that this would fit the theme of helmets since, as you can see, Frank decided to be a ****** that day and bolt on me  Good thing I put my helmet on for the class.


----------



## Chels (Nov 21, 2011)

*English pleasure *
Little Tex was afraid of everything during that show, even the ribbons. Someone else had to come in and get my ribbons, but hes soo cute.


----------



## Chels (Nov 21, 2011)

*Western Pleasure, **Cross Country/Show Jumping*


----------



## Rocky1986 (Nov 21, 2011)

Picture of my helmet from the accident.


----------



## Jumper4ever (Jan 2, 2011)

well, i am never seen without my helmet while riding, so every horsey pic of me riding i have my helmet on. Hope it doesn't matter that my horse isn't in all of these pics, but i can guarantee that i was mounted in all of these pictures. here goes with entering...



Kids









Dressage









Cross Country/Show Jumping


















Bareback









Eventing- not quite sure what you wanted so i gave you a profile 









Other









Read more: http://www.horseforum.com/horse-contests/helmets-103870/#ixzz1fEOMnuQH


----------



## Jumper4ever (Jan 2, 2011)

sorry the pics are so big!!


----------



## Hunter65 (Aug 19, 2009)

Small, Medium and Large


----------



## Gallop On (May 1, 2011)

Hehe, okay, although I hate my helmet, its a must. So here... Oh, yeah, I only have one as I hate people taking pictures of me in general, but if I have my helmet on, oohhh... Not a chance.


----------



## AngieLee (Feb 20, 2011)

Adults
*i know, my position is horrible here! but i still love the picture for some reason*












Bareback


----------



## danastark (Jul 17, 2008)

My 15 yr. old on Tahoe-I like how her pigtail is flying 









Me on Cody, discussing our test at a schooling show.


----------



## Cheyennes mom (Aug 6, 2010)

Only a few days left!!

VanillaBean agreed to co-Judge with me


----------



## Jumper4ever (Jan 2, 2011)

when will the results be posted?


----------



## Cheyennes mom (Aug 6, 2010)

^^a few days probably 
merry christmas everyone


----------



## Jumper4ever (Jan 2, 2011)

Cheyennes mom said:


> ^^a few days probably
> merry christmas everyone


results?


----------



## ItzKayley (Jun 8, 2011)

Has this finished?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Clayton Taffy (May 24, 2011)

Here is Pilgrim and I, somewhere in southerm Missouri.


----------



## barrelracer11 (Jan 8, 2012)

This is for the Barrel racing category. Me and my horse Cutter at a fun show.


----------



## Jumper4ever (Jan 2, 2011)

im pretty sure this was closed a while ago...


----------



## barrelracer11 (Jan 8, 2012)

Oops! Oh well!


----------

